# quarentine new inverts?



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

I got my bamboo shrimp today and dropped him in my quarantine tank. Is this necessary though? How often do you think they actually carry ich or something with them?

Same deal with all inverts?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You didn't hear this from me and I'll deny all existance of this conversation....I never quarantine inverts. *n1


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, good to hear. I caved early last night and dropped the shrimp in the main tank...I was not going to admit it either.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

;o)


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well...uuummm i'm guilty to say that I never do either.. LOL


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Neither do I, most inverts don't carry diseases.


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

that's pretty interesting. I have a rose bubble nem with white spots on it, I don't really know what the deal is with it, because it still has all it's color and has nice plump tentacles. Any suggestions?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats saltwater, I can't help with that, I just know about freshwater inverts.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah...salties are a different ballgame all together. Anything from the salt world should be qt'd before placement.


----------

